# Vì sao không nên cho trẻ dưới 1 tuổi ăn muối, đường, mật ong?



## MoonLight (10/6/18)

*Trẻ dưới 1 tuổi hệ tiêu hóa còn non nớt. Ở giai đoạn này, nếu mẹ cho bé ăn những thực phẩm không phù hợp sẽ để lại hệ quả lâu dài. Vì vậy, mẹ tuyệt đối đừng cho bé dưới 1 tuổi ăn muối, đường, mật ong.*

*1. Muối*
Với trẻ em, chức năng thận còn non nớt, vì vậy không nên cho muối vào thức ăn của trẻ trước khi trẻ 1 tuổi. Trẻ dưới 1 tuổi nên ăn nhạt để thận của bé không phải “làm việc” quá tải. Nêm nhiều muối khi nấu bột, cháo sẽ tập cho bé thói quen ăn nhiều muối khi bé lớn. Thói quen này dẫn đến khả năng bé sẽ phải đối mặt với nguy cơ mắc bệnh tăng huyết áp, tim mạch trong tương lai.

Ở tuổi ăn dặm dưới 01 tuổi, các thức ăn hợp với lứa tuổi này đã có chứa một lượng muối như bột ngũ cốc, hoa quả, nước hoa quả, thịt, thịt gia cầm, cá, trứng, rau. Do vậy, không cho muối vào thức ăn của trẻ.



​
Lượng muối phù hợp với trẻ: Trẻ dưới 6 tháng cần ít hơn 1g muối/ngày (lượng muối này có trong sữa mẹ hoặc sữa bột). Trẻ từ 6 tháng tuổi đến 1 tuổi, nhu cầu muối khoảng 1g. Trẻ trên 1 tuổi cần khoảng 2g. Lượng nước mắm dùng cho bé chỉ nên khoảng 1/3 thìa cà phê rồi tăng dần. Nên nêm nhạt vì vị giác của bé còn rất nhạy. Nêm vừa miệng người lớn là quá mặn đối với trẻ.

Vì sao không nên cho trẻ ăn muối, đường, mật ong? 1Không cho trẻ dưới 1 tuổi ăn muối, đường... vì sẽ ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe và sự phát triển của trẻ. Ảnh: TL

*2. Đường*
Tốt nhất các mẹ không nên cho trẻ dưới 1 tuổi dùng các loại bánh ngọt, bích quy, kẹo, kem,… vì trong những loại thực phẩm này thường chứa nhiều chất ngọt gây sâu răng khi răng trẻ vừa mới nhú mọc.

Ngoài ra, cho trẻ ăn đường sẽ gây cho trẻ cảm giác ngang dạ, chán ăn, không thèm ăn khi vào bữa chính. Chỉ nên thêm đường vào thức ăn của trẻ khi thực sự cần thiết. Bởi vì đường không phải là thực phẩm có nhiều chất bổ dưỡng, chúng cung cấp năng lượng nhưng thiếu đi vitamin, khoáng chất và chất xơ.

*3. Mật ong*
Mật ong không chỉ là một loại thực phẩm tốt cho sức khỏe mà còn được dùng để chữa nhiều loại bệnh. Mật ong cũng được ví như một loại kháng sinh. Tuy nhiên, với trẻ dưới 1 tuổi thì mật ong lại không phát huy được những tác dụng tuyệt vời ấy.



​
Bởi vì, trong mật ong có chứa lượng đường rất lớn và chứa bào tử của Clostridium botulinum có thể gây ngộ độc, táo bón, hôn mê ở trẻ sơ sinh. Vì vậy, không nên cho trẻ dưới 1 tuổi sử dụng mật ong để đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khỏe của trẻ. Bé bị dị ứng hoặc dị ứng phát triển trong tương lai. Với trẻ trên 6 tháng tuổi chỉ cho sử dụng mật ong khi có chỉ định của bác sĩ Đông y.

*4. Hải sản có vỏ*
Các loại hải sản có vỏ như tôm, cua, sò, ốc… là thực phẩm rất dễ gây dị ứng, vì chỉ nên cho bé ăn sau 1 tuổi. Trước khi cho bé ăn, các mẹ nên hỏi ý kiến bác sĩ cũng như tìm hiểu xem trong gia đình có ai bị dị ứng với hải sản không.

*5. Sữa bò*
Mặc dù nhiều loại sữa công thức có nguồn gốc từ sữa bò nhưng không nên dùng sữa bò là đồ uống cho bé dưới 1 tuổi. Không giống sữa công thức và sữa mẹ, sữa bò quá ít kalo và vitamin nên không đáp ứng đủ nhu cầu phát triển của bé. Ngoài ra, trẻ dưới 1 tuổi không thể tiêu hóa được các enzyme và protein có trong sữa bò. Không chỉ có vậy, các chất trong sữa bò có thể gây hại đến thận của trẻ.

_Nguồn: Suckhoenhi_​


----------

